# Some of the most beautiful scenery on the planet



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Has a travel wonder made by nature ever made you say "wow?" Stationed at various locations around the globe, _*the most beautiful scenery in the world include some of the most gorgeous waterfalls, forests, caves, valleys, mountain ranges, parks, lakes, islands and other landscapes to ever exist. These beautiful places in nature have scenery that cannot compare to anything manmade.

http://www.beautyscenery.com/2013/01/the-most-beautiful-scenery-in-world.html#.Uy6Wofl_vVI*_


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful. 

Great webpage, thanks for posting.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 23, 2014)

_Beautiful Gael thanks_:flowers:


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Great webpage, thanks for posting.




:thankyou:


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Beautiful Gael thanks_:flowers:




:thankyou:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Gael, thanks.  Wouldn't mind being in one of those boats on that lake in Norway.


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful pictures Gael, thanks.  Wouldn't mind being in one of those boats on that lake in Norway.



YW, well it's certainly a big, beautiful world out there!


----------

